# Suddenly, It Won't Read CD's



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Case history:
http://forums.techguy.org/multimedia/708712-how-do-i-install-klite.html

I installed the xvid codec, ffdshow codec and an application called DVD Flick, and now Windows won't read CD's. I tried with WMP 11 and VLC, neither one worked. I also tried to use both a CD-RW and a DVD-RW .iso burn of my Windows CD - neither one would autorun but I was able to use the DVD-RW version from Windows Explorer. Regular DVD's don't seem to be affected; I tested one with VLC and it worked fine.

The only other thing I've done today is scan my system and remove the tracking cookies.
...although I did start, then cancel, the Directx9 installation. I doubt the temporary files did anything, but I'm trying to think of how I could have caused this issue and anything might be something.
How do I fix this?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

It seems Windows recognizes there are files on the discs, but it cannot understand the file system. I _think_.

According to Windows Explorer, the drive is reading the discs. However, autorun is not working, not for my XP CD or any others.

As far as I can tell, DVD's are still working fine, but I'm pretty sure Dell MediaDirect is supposed to autolaunch on DVD insertion, and it hasn't been.

I used [Start>Run> sfc /scannow] again - and again I think it worked, which is to say I think it performed the check and read from the XP CD when it needed to. As far as actual results, I cannot say.

What do I do?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Please view my MS Help attachment and tell me if this is good advice. I tried following the steps, but changing the value to 1 didn't help, so I put it back to 0 and closed out the program. I don't get this. I'm even listening to a CD as I write this, so we know the drive works. WMP11 retrieved the correct media information as well, title, artist etc...

This information might be pertinent: I have an audio CD that I burned recently - before this trouble started - and the title/artist information are not being detected or displayed in either Media Player or Windows Explorer. Additionally, the titles of DVD-ROMs are not being detected or displayed.

I have also attached a current HijackThis log, just in case.

Please view the attachments.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is another observed symptom which may be of note. I use "U3" flash drives and currently have 3 of them plugged in to the system. This is normal for me and ordinarily Windows Explorer reads each U3 drive as 2 separate drives, one of which is interpreted as a read-only CD drive (I believe it's really just a partition) and carries the label "U3 System." The "other" drive is displayed bearing whatever volume name you've given it. This is true for all U3 drives connected to the system.

This means that under normal conditions I should have three "CD" drives listed in Explorer, each with its own drive letter, and each with the volume label "U3 System." This is, of course, in addition to the three volumes to which the data is saved. 
However, what I observe today is that only two of the three are displayed as such, and the third is listed as a generic CD drive, 0 bytes/0 free. This is not the usual behavior.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

http://search.dell.com/searchcom_re...en&redpe=2554f479-b26c-43ab-c0c9-5adc852b5c7f

This person describes the issue almost spot-on perfect. Sorry I c&p'd the whole url but im on a mobile.

Microsoft offers this:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...b6-e8fa-45c4-a171-1b389cfacdad&displaylang=en
you might need to open that in IE Tab or else just search MS for Autoplay Repair Wizard


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I've also discovered that Windows doesn't "get the memo" when I remove a disc from the drive and insert a new one. Windows Media Player continues to display the information from the previous disc, which creates problems with ripping. Explorer lists the "properties" from as many as two discs ago instead of the disc currently in the drive. Tried scanning for hardware changes, refreshing, populating, nothing has helped.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm getting quite tired of having to close and restart WMP every time I feel like ripping more than one CD, so

*BUMP*








(lol that was my 400th post?!! lmao what a waste. Kidding! Gosh...)


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

*sigh*


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Anybody? Come on...

It's a simple problem, or so I thought...I put a disc in the tray, and while it's supposed to autolaunch, it doesn't. Changes to the contents of the CD drive aren't reflected in Windows Explorer, and I have to close/reopen WMP to get it to recognize the new CD. 

The drive itself seems to be working, from what I can tell. It makes some decidedly uncomforting sounds while it runs, as if the laser was having trouble staying "in the groove" or "on track" but apart from that it reads and burns discs like it's supposed to do. It's this issue in Explorer, and My Computer, where it isn't reading discs on insertion, or autorunning when it's supposed to. 

A good example is the XP CD. When I put mine in, nothing happens. But when I mount the ISO image of the same CD in a virtual drive it autoruns just fine. This indicates to me the issue is with the drive somehow, since a virtual drive isn't having this issue.

I don't know where this issue came from, unless somehow Deepburner Portable caused it, or Infrarecorder Portable. I recall that I'd been test-driving those two apps when this issue first surfaced. It might have been to do with my attempts at installing the Xvid and Ffdshow codecs, which BTW I've since removed.

This question thread has been languishing for over a month. Can't anybody help me - PLEASE!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Turn off the other software that is confusing the drive. I've found that by installing programs that allow you to use cds or dvds without the actual disk in the drive, causes problems.

And the report thread is NOT an option to receive help in this forum. That is ONLY for the Malware Removal forum.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I definitely apologize for the Report button, I didn't realize that applied only to malware threads.

Turn off which program? and How? DeepBurner and InfraRecorder are both the "portable" versions without the install. I have ImgBurn, VLC player, PowerISO and Lifehacker's "DVDFlick" (which has its own embedded version of ImgBurn) installed, but they are all "idle" most of the time. Could one of these be causing this issue?

I didn't have this problem on the other laptop running PowerISO, and it was one of the first items I installed on this computer. The issue began after I'd gotten the burner programs and tried to install those codecs.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start, run, msconfig, startup tab. Try unchecking anything there that may be trying to use the same drive.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I don't see any startup items looking to use the D:\ drive, but there is an entry with no "Startup Item" or "Command" data. The line is checked and contains only "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run"

There aren't any multimedia programs in startup except for Dell MediaDirect, which as you may know has its own button on the PC next to the power button.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

With as much time as you've spent on this, I think I'd seriously consider a clean Windows install.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Surely you can't be serious. This machine's only 4 months old.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

And you've been working on this for how long now? 3 months? 

Yes as a matter of fact, I am serious. But, feel free to spend another 3 months on it if you'd like.

Sometimes that IS the easiest way to fix something that has not worked for that long


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

It wasn't what id been expecting to hear is all. I also have reservations about my OS CD they shipped with the machine; it's supposed to be the XP disc but UBCD and Windows' own SFC utility both disdain it, iow I think it's incomplete in some way.

You can see the trrouble I've had with the XP disc here:
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/708898-possible-backup-c-drive-using.html


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The Dell restore cd should be sufficient to reinstall the operating system. I don't know why it wouldn't work. In that thread, it appears that you want to make the disk something that it isn't.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

In that thread I was trying to build UBCDforWin and when the program prompts for the Windows disc, I put that one in because it's the only one I have. The program returns the errors I posted.
With sfc /scannow, it also prompts for the disc. When I reboot the system appears to be installing whatever files sfc drew from the disc, yet this happens every time I run sfc.

Do you know of any options that may exist that may save me from having to do a reinstall? I know it's something every "computer person" has had or will have to do at some point, but I never have and it seems a shame to have to do this after less than 6 months of cautious use.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I assume you've tried uninstalling the stuff you mentioned in the first post?

Also, have you tried a system restore point?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

If only I could use my System Restore feature. I've tried but it always seems to return the same error message that the computer could not be restored.

What confuses me is that I first noticed the CD-drive issue after using the burner progs, except that I used the "portable" versions - thinking it wopuld help to avoid these kind of problems. They aren't installed per se, so I'm not sure how I'd uninstall them.

What I'm thinking, and I admit this is completely blue-skying it, is that maybe I could try SpywareBlaster's saved "System Snapshot" from the day I got the computer. I've never utilized that feature for a restoration, so of course I'd be somewhat cautious to try.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not familiar with that snapshot option in SpywareBlaster, so, can't offer any suggestions as to try it or not.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll definitely want to back up the C drive before I try anything serious. 

I was thinking I should try giving Dell a call to see what they have to say about all this, I mean the PC is under warranty isn't it?

Would you recommend I remove programs that deal with any aspect of multimedia, like CodecInstaller, as well as the burning progs? And does that include PowerISO?

I also ought to mention I haven't actually used the Autoplay Repair Wizard yet, in part because I didn't want to make things worse.

My confidence in my ability to run even the simplest programs is beginning to take a nose dive =[ I've tried to be cautious and careful, yet look where it's gotten me.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I would try uninstalling stuff, for sure. And yes, if the PC is under warranty, you might try Dell. They will probably blame it on the 3rd party software anyway, and tell you that they can't help.

But, do figure out what the problem (or perceived problem) is with your restore CD.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Are you at all familiar with something called the "nondestructive repair install?" 

(when I get to a PC I'll post the link but I'm pretty sure that's a usable search term FTTB. )

What really has me worried is that if my Dell-supplied XP disc isn't "good enough" to use with SFC or to build a UBCD, that the repair or reinstall of the OS could "brick" my machine. IDK if I'm just being a "nervous old woman" but the idea crossed my mind and I wanted to see what you guys think about that possibility.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Non-destructive repair install should ONLY repair the Windows installation, so if that is an option with that disk, that would be the safest way to proceed.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I notice you qualify by saying "if that's an option with this disc." Precisely my issue - I haven't any idea how limited this CD is or whether I can use it for that purpose. Is there some way to figure this out? What I do know is that the disc has the expected standard items like the 386 folder or whatever it's called, but I've no idea if it's missing anything - although I have to assume that it is.

idk if this is even relevant, but when I open the Volume Control (right-click volume systray icon) the CD player volume slider is all the way up and I was wondering if that's normal. I only noticed it recently because I hadn't had any reason to open it before.

AcaCandy, I want to thank you for taking the time to work with me on this. I know there are a lot of people asking for help here and I appreciate what you're doing. Thank you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome 

Can the volume level be changed? Not that it has to do with anything, but, if it can't be changed, there may be a problem with the audio program you have installed. I have a Realteck sound card, and they install their own program to control the sound settings.

Back to the restore cd, yes, you can put it in the drive and boot with it, you should be able to see what options it is going to give you, and then you can cancel back out.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I can decrease the volume but since I wasn't sure what the proper setting was, I left it at 100%.

If I put the Windows disc in the D drive and restart the computer, A. Do I need to go into the bios and change the boot drive order? and B. since the drive doesn't autorun when I'm in Windows, isn't there a chance that problem may persist outside of Windows?

I tried to update the drivers, but apparently the "best match" is already installed. Subsequently I put a DVD in the drive to test drive function. 
Dell's "MediaDirect" feature is _supposed to_ automatically play the disc, but it doesn't. The volume label doesn't display in Explorer like it's supposed to do, either.
I can open the movie with menus using VLC (my go-to tester for media files) and skip around through chapters. Also, I can physically eject the disc using the command in Windows Explorer. I can successfully "populate" the volume in Properties but only by doing it manually.

the flash drives with U3 are supposed to display as two drives in Windows Explorer, one of which is always a read-only CD drive for U3 system files, and although the flash drives work fine, that CD partition (if that's what it is) displays as a generic CD drive, not "U3 System Files" like it ought. IOW the issue with D drive carries over to that as well.

Interestingly, any .iso disc image I mount in a PowerISO virtual drive auto-runs properly, including my Dell XP restore disc and driver CD.

If I have multiple versions of a program, e.g. Spybot SD, the .NET Framework (versions 1, 2 and 3), and Firefox (two different FF2.0.0.x as well as the 3.0.1), listed in my add/remove, am I supposed to remove all but the most current version like we do with Java?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Not sure about .NET Framework, but, the others, yes, I would remove all older versions.

As for the boot order, you may have to change the bios, but, that is easily enough to figure out. If it doesn't take over on bootup, then change order in bios.

As a side note, the autorun inside of Windows is completely different from booting to the CD disk upon restarting the computer. The only thing that would affect that, would be defective hardware (bad drive).


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have to assume the drive is fine, as I was successfully able to play that DVD, as well as install the 2006 "Police Quest" game from CD.

EDIT: Also installed the "EA Sports 2006 Collection" which also requires a disc be placed in the drive in order to play the corresponding game, even though the games themselves are installed to HDD.

I had to perform these operations manually. Not only do the discs not autorun, but I do not receive the "what do you want Windows to do with this disc" pop-up dialog. I have verified this setting is enabled for the drive (My Computer > right click > Properties > AutoPlay tab) but it clearly isn't happening. However, I do receive this dialog on insertion of other media, e.g. an SD card.

EDIT: I have also noticed that upon disc insertion, the Windows cursor doesn't change to the arrow-with-disc icon like it would ordinarily do if the drive were acting properly. 

The drive makes the most godawful noises at times when reading from a disc. As I've stated, the drive does seem to read and write to CD and DVD, but these sounds don't always sound normal to me. The only thing I can think of to describe the sound, it sounds like the drive is talking. Seriously. I think the sound may be produced by the laser trying to find specific points in the disc data, but what it sounds like to me is a robotic voice saying "beep." It isn't beeping, mind you, it sounds like it's SAYING the WORD "beep." The sounds also resemble something like a box of Valentine's Day chocolates being shaken violently, if that helps you imagine. These sounds do not always occur, for instance I just made a test .bin image of a CD and the drive just made the normal whispery, whooshy sound I associate with normal hi-speed disc activity.

My apologies for the odd choice of words, but rest assured I'm being serious here. I might be able to post an audio recording of this symptom, but I don't know yet.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have discovered that the other versions of Firefox listed in my add/remove are the portable version which is installed on one of the U3 flash drives. I'm not sure why a "portable" app on removable media would be listed, and not just once, but twice - 2.0.0.14 and .15 .

As of this writing, I have uninstalled the following programs (one right after the other, in the order listed):

Norton Spyware Scan (yahoo freebie; no longer supported)

Spybot SD (NOT version 1.5.2.20 but the other listed installation)
(UPDATE: now Spybot doesn't work. I'm replacing it with a freshly dl'ed Version 1.6 . I also realized Spybot created a registry backup when I first installed it, but I can't find it anywhere. Everything else is still here from the previous installation, including the skins and the undo/recovery option for cleansed items from as far back as May. If I could find the original reg backup, maybe it would be useful?)

DVD Shrink

CodecInstaller

Viewpoint Media Player
(AIM _seems_ to be working just fine without it.)

I'll need to look deeper into the .NET Framework situation. I can't discern at this point how best to handle this beast.

I just saw XP Pro Full Version in Staples for the usual $300 and word is bond, I'm about ready to just say the heck with it and grab that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You mention drive noises for the first time 

Instead of thinking about a new version of Windows, hope about picking up a new drive and testing that


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I hear you, and I agree, it's just that I hear a clock ticking with regard to retail XP availability.

Kind of presents a conflict of interest of sorts. At least, I _think_ that's the phrase I'm looking for...
);

EDIT: I don't know why I didn't think of this before, but it just dawned on me that I actually kind of need a new-in-the-box copy of XP. Remember last winter, that laptop with no reinstall media? Well, I replaced the hard drive on it last month and haven't installed an OS yet.
*slaps forehead*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Get a copy while the getting is good


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd like to point out that I'm using the "problem" disc drive to play a CD as I'm working and the sounds I mentioned aren't happening. The drive is being whisper-quiet, as it should. I think those sounds, or noises, or whatever, have some relation to using CD-ROM/DVD-ROM software discs but I can't figure out why.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have we tried the registry edit for the upper and lower filters yet?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

We haven't. TBPH I don't even know what that means );


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Note: If you had installed multiple CD-writing software products on your computer, you need to uninstall the software products before you remove the registry keys.

Remove the Registry Entry

1: Click Start > Run > in the box type regedit > OK.

2: Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/System/CurrentControlSet/Control/Class/{4d36e965-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}

3: On the File menu, click Export.

4: In the File name box, type savedkey, and then click Save.

5: Click the REG_MULTI_SZ data type UpperFilters > click Delete on the Edit menu > Yes.

6: Click the REG_MULTI_SZ data type LowerFilters > click Delete on the Edit menu > Yes.

7: Quit Registry Editor, and then restart the computer.

Upon rebooting, all should be 'normal'.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...d-cd-drive-not-reading-data-cds-moved-xp.html

Worth a shot, I know I have an MS link somewhere, but, it was just as easy to quickly google it.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I might be mistaken, but it appears the OP in that thread can't use his drive at all, or that it won't read the discs.
My drive recognizes discs and reads/writes but needs to be "jumpstarted" in a way. It doesn't refresh the Explorer information on its own either. 

To provide an example: when I installed Madden NFL 06, I had to manually launch the .exe on Disc 1 by navigating to it in Windows Explorer; the game's autorun didn't launch any more than my XP CD we've discussed. When the installer prompted me for Disc 2, I placed it in the tray and clicked OK to proceed, at which point the installer found Disc 2 automatically. The install completed succesfully. I hope that helps to better illustrate the symptoms. 

What exactly are the upper and lower filters? Does this procedure risk disabling D: drive? 

I'd feel better if I thought I could use System Restore but it doesn't work.

Do the programs to remove, include WMP11, VLC MP and/or PowerISO?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

This might or might not help, but here's what I _can_ do with the drive:

Play cds and dvds.

Burn cds, but if I use WMP11 the media information isn't attached to the tracks.

Physically eject discs using the eject command in Windows Explorer, Media Player 11 and VLC media player.

Burn DVDs using Lifehacker's "dvd flick" app. The disc title of the last disc burned remains displayed in Explorer until I load and launch another disc. IOW windows doesn't get the memo that the drive is empty or the disc has changed. In fact, Explorer will often persist in displaying the contents of the last disc even after it's been ejected.

Burn data cds via Windows Explorer.

Burn data dvds using e.g. ImgBurn.

Install software from cd or dvd, but only if initiated manually.

As I mentioned, I do receive the expected "what do you want windows to do" pop up dialog when I insert or connect other media types, e.g. SD cards. This pop up should appear on disc insertion in drive D but, as we know, it doesn't.

On disc insertion, the activity indicator lights up and I hear drive activity. But nothing else happens until I initiate manually.

Virtual drives work properly and iso images with autorun information, e.g. the xp image, launch correctly and promptly.

WMP11 needs to be closed and relaunched in order to "find" any disc I put in after whatever disc I'd been using has been removed.

Sorry if this is sloppy but I was at dinner. I must return to work now, after I clean up from a delicious and satisfying meal.

Thank you again for your assistance, it is Sunday after all.


----------



## Hal356 (May 13, 2007)

Well, try Windows Restore, and restore back a month to the point BEFORE you installed that software, and those codecs. If that does not work let us know. 

AAA please ignore this, as I didn't notice the next 2 PAGES in this thread!


----------



## Hal356 (May 13, 2007)

Are you able to completely UNINSTALL all of the codecs and the software that you mentioned in the first post in this forum?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

lol no worries mate

Yes, I can and did uninstall the codecs and some of the media apps. Thing is, two of the burning apps I had been using immediately prior to this issue were no-install portables: DeepBurner and InfraRecorder. It was following the use of these programs, around the same time as the codec install/uninstall, that I first noticed this issue.


----------



## Hal356 (May 13, 2007)

Have you been having problems with any other removable media besides CD's, such as flash drives, floppy (if you have one), etc.?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

As previously stated, I am not.


----------



## Hal356 (May 13, 2007)

I apologize for redundancy, but at least we know that it is focused on your CD rom drive. All I can say at this point is for you to put in a different CD rom drive if you haven't already, and give it a test. If you have already tried that, I apologize a 2nd time.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I believe it has something to do with how Windows or Windows Explorer communicates with the drive. 
I do notice the issue occurs with the "CD Drive" aspect of one of my U3 flash drives, the Memorex, which in all other regards works fine. The SanDisk U3 drives display their CD partitions as "U3 System Files" which is what the Memorex is also supposed to do, except that what it actually shows is a generic CD drive. However, the volume size is displayed correctly and the drive itself functions as it should.


----------



## Hal356 (May 13, 2007)

Have you tried removing all other removable media besides the CD rom drive. This includes all 3 of your flash drives. What letter is assigned to your CD rom drive once all of the other removable media has been removed under My Computer?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I'd still try the upper and lower filter removal. They will be put back by the problematic software when you run it the next time anyway


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hal356 said:


> Have you tried removing all other removable media besides the CD rom drive. This includes all 3 of your flash drives. What letter is assigned to your CD rom drive once all of the other removable media has been removed under My Computer?


I've tried that. With or without the other items, it's always drive D.



AcaCandy said:


> I'd still try the upper and lower filter removal. They will be put back by the problematic software when you run it the next time anyway


Still haven't narrowed down which one is actually the problem. Could it maybe have something to do with a persistent error message I get from VLC Media Player? Often when I run this program Windows reports that it needs to close the prog and offers me the chance to send an error report to Microsoft. Oddly enough, the program will continue to run until I click OK on the dialog; if I just leave the error message hanging there in the middle of my screen, the music will keep on playing.

Sorry I haven't been on but I did a 14 hour shift yesterday which took out any mental acuity I may have had for troubleshooting.

Would it be reasonable to try msconfig before any registry tweaks?

Also, further research into the nondestructive repair install suggests to me that not only might it not help, but with my "sketchy" Dell CD it might not even be possible. Of course, I might be mistaken.

EDIT:
I think the problem can be described as the drive contents not being auto-detected; something called a "media change notification"?. Any other media I connect is immediately auto-detected. When I connect the floppy drive, webcam, flash drive, printer, MP3 player or SD card, or when I mount a virtual drive and load a disc image, Windows immediately and automatically finds it, reads the contents, and if there are auto-run items, it will launch them. If the peripheral contains data files, I receive the "What Do You Want Windows To Do" message. This is what *isn't* happening with the optical drive. Also, even after I open the drive in Windows Explorer, the volume label isn't displayed - only the generic "DVD+-RW Drive" label. But as I've mentioned over and over, the computer does realize there's a disc in there once I point it to the disc contents myself, and it will read/write to/from the disc.

Additional Troubleshooting Steps Performed:
Uninstalled Winamp, VLC Player, and DVD Flick, "safely remove"d U3 Flash Drive, and powered-down. Disconnected webcam and floppy drive, and shut off the printer. Restarted Windows. No change. Inserted U3 Drive, and now at least (or should I say, for this session) the "CD" partition of the U3 drive is actually displaying the correct volume label in Windows Explorer.
Reinstalled the current versions (from the Internet) of the above named apps after the removal failed to solve the problem. FWIW I really think it was one of the "portable" burners that did this, either InfraRecorder Portable or DeepBurner Portable.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Have you tried booting with the Dell cd yet to see what options it gives you?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> Have you tried booting with the Dell cd yet to see what options it gives you?


I placed the XP_PRO_SP2 disc in the tray and shutdown/powered up.

It read the disc during startup. I could hear the drive (no funny noises) and the light was blinking. The computer did not try to boot from the CD. It booted into my OS.

Windows correctly displayed the disc title and icon, however when I ejected the disc using the eject command in Windows Explorer the title and icon remained displayed in My Computer. The other "CD Drive," that U3 partition on the flash drive, didn't display the correct volume label until I ejected and physically removed and reinserted the flash drive. Now the correct volume label appears, "U3 System Files (G".

Now it persists in displaying the icon and volume label for the XP disc despite the fact that the disc is no longer in the tray. Clicking refresh does nothing, although properties>volumes>populate delivers the correct information within its dialog, that of course being that it's an empty drive tray.

When the disc is in the tray I can double click setup.exe and go to the usual Windows XP setup menu.

I may have mentioned already but I've been putting in 14 hour shifts at work so I do apologize for the delay in responding.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds like you don't have the bios setup set to boot from the XP cd, OR the cd is not bootable.

I still think the "other" cd drives that you have going are part of the conflict.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Is there a next step, apart from uninstalling every single image burner, media player and virtual drive manager on my computer, then scrapping those upper and lower filter things (which I still don't know what they are/what they do/where they comefrom) and praying that solves it?

This isn't exactly keeping me from using the computer, but if you've read this thread you know this issue is still unacceptable regardless.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have another hard drive available to you? Or is partitioning this one an option? Partition Magic? available to you?


I'm thinking maybe a new install of Windows to show you that yours is broken......Sorry for the delay in replying, I'm out of town right now.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

This HD has custom partitions, a Dell diagnostic utility partition and the MediaDirect section. I don't think I'd know how to restore those in the event of a clean installation.

At some point I'm going to pick up one of the Seagate xhd's, or a Maxtor. I've heard them discussed in these forums and I'd like to grab one for my redundant backups. Unlike the WD MyBook xhd that I have now, I'm going to format the new one NTFS, not FAT32. I didn't know any better at the time 

Of course, that's got to come after I can shore up $300 for retail XP Pro, after I pay my bills for the month. I hope it's still available. I have that amount now, but I have bills to pay. 14 hour shifts or no 14 hour shifts, I'm far from well-off, ya feel me.

I still haven't used the MS Autoplay Repair Wizard. Not for nothing but I've been nursing a growing distrust of their free downloads. What is your take on this?

I hope you are enjoying your trip. I have lately been taking advantage of the many beautiful public beaches in my town and I don't regret a single minute.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Please look here, this may be related.

EDIT:
I don't believe the Dell-provided Windows disc is bootable. I tried it on my other laptop, the one with no OS. I even went so far as to configure the BIOS to boot from CD first, before "Hard Drive #1."

No matter what I did, the computer would not, or could not, and did not, boot from, or into, this CD. At no point in the process was I able to access or use this disc. Disappointed, I returned the ThinkPad's boot sequence to its previous state.

I was using my backup copy on CD-RW which I burned from an .ISO of the original. I was under the impression that it shouldn't make a difference.

*BTW: For those who need to know, to access the BIOS setup on an IBM (NOT Lenovo) ThinkPad 600x, press and hold the F1 key before you turn the computer on, then use the on/off switch and continue holding F1 until you see the EasySetup screen. To change the boot order, click on the icon with the 1-2-3 on it. The icon is labeled Start-Up and is the fourth from the left.
I had a very hard time finding this information, and I hope that by posting it here I can spare others the aggravation of hunting for it and save them some time.

Say for the sake of argument there were a problem someday and I had to do a fresh install of Windows. How on Earth would that be possible with this next-to-useless CD?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I can no longer edit the preceding post. I wanted to add this link because it might be relevant.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> I'd still try the upper and lower filter removal. They will be put back by the problematic software when you run it the next time anyway


In Device Manager>Properties>Details, the Device Upper Filter for the PBDS DVD+-RW DS-8W1P (which is the DVD drive we've been discussing here) is listed as "redbook" and the Device Lower Filter is listed as "imapi", while the Class Lower Filters are listed as "PxHelp20" and "Afc" with no entry for "Class Upper Filters."

Does this mean anything?

MEANWHILE...
This is all I could find online with respect to the actual issue. It's good to know I'm not the only one, but this was an old post and no real solution seems to be provided as the OP never logged back on.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I DID IT!

I just purchased the $300 Windows XP Pro SP2 Full Retail Edition and I am preparing to install it on my ThinkPad. OMG I never thought this day would come.

Now I have the REAL XP CD - finally - and those holograms on the disc sure are pretty.

*cartwheels*

EDIT: It seems that Windows won't allow this disc to be used with [START>RUN>sfc /scannow] on the Dell machine, and will only accept the Dell-supplied Windows disc. I don't get it. Every time I've used the sfc utility on this machine, every single time, I get the prompt to insert the disc. It's something to the effect of "Files that are required for Windows to run properly must be copied to the DLL cache" or something of that nature, and I receive this message each and every time I run the utility. I'm assuming this means that although it appears to be copying whatever it needs from the disc, it never actually lasts. If it did, I wouldn't get the prompt, now would I? I thought maybe this could help fix the "media change notification" issue on Drive D, but obviously not.

On the bright side, the install on the ThinkPad went off without a hitch.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Good to hear on the ThinkPad.

But, I thought we were trying to fix the problem on the Dell 

This thread is so long, and so much time has elapsed, I think I've forgotten the original problem 

As a side note, while edits are great (when done quickly) ---- doing them after a few hours tends to work against you, as I already read the first part, and was waiting for another email notification for your follow up. Editing your past post doesn't generate a new email


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I do apologize for the long-winded meandering. All I meant was that since I finally had the "full" version of the Windows disc, maybe whatever's broken on my Dell XP installation could finally be put right using the System File Checker utility. The Dell XP disc doesn't seem to be providing the right stuff, since *every* time I run the utility, I *always* have to insert a disc. I would expect the files to be replenished and stay put. I'd been hoping whatever isn't on the Dell disc might be available on the "retail" disc, but Windows won't allow me to use that CD with this computer.

If you have the opportunity to look over the preceding 3 or 4 posts I made during your absence, it might provide a better angle on the state of things on the problematic Dell iinstallation. I can't boot from their XP disc - although as I said, I only used my backup copy assuming in my ignorance there isn't a difference. It's a CD-RW burned from the ISO of the OEM XP CD.

Now I'm fiending for alphabet soup for some reason.

In any case, while you're looking at last week's posts, I'm going to do the same, since I've kind of forgotten all the dumb things I probably wrote in the time since last we spoke. There are a couple of links posted; please follow them if you have the time. I realize I'm but one of many, many posters to these forums and I'm more than happy to wait and be patient.

In the meantime, there's supposedly a firmware update available for the problematic optical drive, but according to the Dell site, it's meant to fix Vista issues (of course).


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Remove those upper and lower filter settings......for sure, for real.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm guessing you've had a chance to review the preceding page's (lengthy) posts (and links)?

You mentioned that I'd need to uninstall one or more of the CD-related and/or image-file-related programs prior to doing the filter removal. Is this still the case? Which ones, if any, would you advise be removed?


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

AcaCandy said:


> http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...d-cd-drive-not-reading-data-cds-moved-xp.html
> 
> Worth a shot, I know I have an MS link somewhere, but, it was just as easy to quickly google it.


It's unclear to me whether this fixed that forum's OP's issue. If you really believe it's worth a shot, I'll give it a go. The export step serves to make a backup if this breaks something?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It doesn't seem that it fixed her whole problem there, but, as I said, in your case it is worth a shot.

And no, I didn't go back and re-read everything yet. I'm still trying to unbury myself from real mail and emails, etc.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Lol, no worries, take your time. I can wait, there are still bugs to work out on the ThinkPad that I'm sure will demand my full attention in the meantime


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks. I should be caught up by tomorrow morning


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Like I said, I'm perfectly happy to wait. After all, it's not like this is keeping me from actually USING the computer (thank God) and in any case, now I have THIS to deal with:

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/739585-notification-area-nonsense.html

*Would have simply made it a text link, but I'm posting from a mobile device, and it won't let me


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I posted in that thread. Hopefully I can separate the two systems in my mind


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

I hope so, because the notification-area issue on the other machine has kept me up 4 or 5 hours past bedtime trying to fix the wretched thing. So far as I can tell, it's Microsoft's fault, surprise surprise. Google enough error messages and eventually I learn something 

What a headache! "lol"


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

The ThinkPad died again. No more trial and error learning on a system where System Restore actually does work, so now it's all plug and pray on the unreliable "brand-new" Dell again.
*sigh*

This thread's been on the problems with autorun/autolaunch. There's now a new twist. One of the U3 flash drives I use received a software ("U3 Launchpad") update the other day. This has led to further problems on my system, affecting removable storage devices including the Sidekick as well as this particular flash drive. 

I haven't checked the other two U3 drives yet, and I haven't tried uninstaling the Launchpad from the system. And I still haven't run the MS autoplay repair wizard. Wanted to see what others here have to say first. I can't reverse any changes on this system, and now I only have one working PC (said the guy posting from his mobile device). 

It isn't that I can't access any of the data on removable media, it's that I have to go "around the block" just to "go next door."

Details are available upon request.


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

This computer baffles me. I realize this has little, if anything, to do with autorun, but I don't know where else to bring it up and it doesn't seem to merit its own thread. In addition to every other wretched thing wrong, now one of the desktop shortcuts always displays the wrong icon. The other shortcuts are normal - including the one that actually uses that icon.

in any case, I noticed this started around the time of the U3 update, so maybe it is related after all.
:exasperated:


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I was out of town last week. More catching up to do


----------



## Rivera42 (Aug 3, 2007)

Summer is all about enjoying oneself. Take all the time you need


----------

